# My TT Journey



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been on a while now and my car has changed alot over that time. 
Started off as a bog standard TT 2.0T but then i went for the TTS look and now i've gone for the black edition stealth look.

Anyway, here is what i originally bought:


































Since then ive had the TTS/SLine kit put on, Milltek catback exhaust, changed the front and rear lights and added latest RNSE. Also had the alloys painted titanium and calipers painted white.

Here it is now (pics taken over the weekend with iphone):


















































































































































Last month had my a few bits painted in Piano Black (grille, foggys, wing mirrors, rear valance) and sold the TTS wing mirrors. Went with titanium for the fuel cap to match the alloys. Might get that done in piano black at a later date.

I've been told it looks better looking like this with less chrome (TTS Look) and looks more sportier. Certainly gets a few looks from TT/TTS owners on the road. Even my local Audi dealer likes it. It just looks more aggressive in my opinion.

I think it looks original and doesn't look like a TTS, or any TT for that matter, so cant be accused of mimicking a higher model. The shine of the piano black parts really shows in the sun light. Hopefully the weather will be better this weekend so can give it a good clean and a coating of wax.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice journey! To me it seems you know your way around


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice car. Quite like the fuel cap. Different in a good way. Is that painted or wrapped?

I'm old school though. I know they are everywhere but I prefer the wheels bright silver. Just cant get my head round the titanium colour. Are they not a pain to clean?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The fuel cap has been painted.
The alloys are easy to clean, no different to any other alloy. The darker colour hides dirt for longer too


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Stunning... 8)


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

B*gg*r!
This bloke has cost me a fortune.

Beautiful car before ... and after. The other posts gave me a shove in the _right_ direction.
There is something about the TTs bumper that makes people stare.
I too haven't said 'TTS' on my car, just used the Audi bits to keep it pure.

Only downside is, all the original bits are in the loft - wrapped up - for when I sell. just to show the car hasn't been smashed.
Plenty of grilles 
Rear diffuser 
Bumpers 
Interior 
Lights  
Skirts 

The girlfriend loves it - I don't do lofts!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Nice motor. All very tastefully done.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Excelent job,that looks spot on
well done


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Love what you've done Maxamus... Subtle and classy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


>


looks fantastic...however, was looking at the pictures earlier today, and my youngest son said "why does that car look like a Storm Trooper?" :lol: :lol: :lol:

good work chap - regardless what my son says


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Many thanks for the kind comments chaps. I think the changes are enough to make it slightly unique. The painted fuel filler cap and the black wing mirrors do add a little individuality. I think overall, the black on white works pretty well.
Its not in your face. The changes have cost a fair bit but the've been spread over a year so its not been too bad  
Plenty of left over bits mind.



LordG71 said:


> looks fantastic...however, was looking at the pictures earlier today, and my youngest son said "why does that car look like a Storm Trooper?" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> good work chap - regardless what my son says


Hehe i'll settle for that mate storm trooper comment. Thats a compliment for me


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Looks nice but with the money you've spent would you have been better going for a TTS??


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't get insured on a TTS.
I'm paying £2,500 for this a year!

Really doesn't help having 9 points on my license and 0 no claims bonus.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeezzz... I know what you mean, I have 6 points and my MK1 was stolen 2 months before my insurance was due... By the time I got my TTS my premium went from £400 to 1100. The initial quote was £1700!!! And that's with 15yrs protected bonus!!!
No doubt they'll hit me up for more this year [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

gorgeous maxamus - really nice 8)

can you do us some closer up pics of the front spoiler in brighter light please to see more detail, ie the left right grilles?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

grasmere said:


> gorgeous maxamus - really nice 8)
> 
> can you do us some closer up pics of the front spoiler in brighter light please to see more detail, ie the left right grilles?


I'll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > looks fantastic...however, was looking at the pictures earlier today, and my youngest son said "why does that car look like a Storm Trooper?" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


totally, one of the biggest compliments you can get  good work!!!


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Great transformation! Looks brilliant 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Great little right up there. Quite like the dual exhaust, maybe even more than a quad exhaust. Nice work done to the car and tastefully done.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Close up pics as requested:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Your changes look stock which to me says they look right... Nothing worse IMO than mods which look so obviously that they shouldn't be there, meaning that add nothing. As you said you're own look without appearing to attempt a TTS clone.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Firstly I would like to start by stating that your car looks great. However I am slightly concerned.

You stated that you could not afford to insure a TTS, however you have added the TTS bodykit. Working in the insurance industry myself I know that the underwriters would quote you almost exactly the same price to have TTS body parts installed on your car declared on a policy as it would be to own an actual TTS. Some reasoning behind this is that it becomes more desirable to the criminal fraternity because it mimics a higher trim level.

Things might be messy if you need to claim, so I hope you have declared your modifications. Investigators are very clued up in checking these days.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

christurbo said:


> Things might be messy if you need to claim, so I hope you have declared your modifications. Investigators are very clued up in checking these days.


All mods are declared. 
I've had two accidents since having the TTS/S-Line kit put on and have had no problems with insurers 



RockKramer said:


> Your changes look stock which to me says they look right... Nothing worse IMO than mods which look so obviously that they shouldn't be there, meaning that add nothing. As you said you're own look without appearing to attempt a TTS clone.


Thats exactly what i was going for. Something which is subtle but enough to be individual.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

christurbo said:


> Firstly I would like to start by stating that your car looks great. However I am slightly concerned.
> 
> You stated that you could not afford to insure a TTS, however you have added the TTS bodykit. Working in the insurance industry myself I know that the underwriters would quote you almost exactly the same price to have TTS body parts installed on your car declared on a policy as it would be to own an actual TTS. Some reasoning behind this is that it becomes more desirable to the criminal fraternity because it mimics a higher trim level.
> 
> Things might be messy if you need to claim, so I hope you have declared your modifications. Investigators are very clued up in checking these days.


I also have the TTS bodykit (including the genuine exhaust tips) so that my car looks EXACTLY like a debadged TTS. I was told to declare a full OEM bodykit and modified exhaust. And my insurance went up about £25. With a +25% remap it went up another £100. Strangely, it was the aftermarket HiFi that boosted the price the most. Bigger brakes cost nothing, but most companies only wanted a certain number of mods. For example, if I want new seats, I'll have to change insurers.

I always make sure they are recording the call and I read out the list of mods which they then classify on their computer.

This is with Admiral, who I have to say are very mod-friendly. So long as you don't want more than about 5 mods in total.

I have an agreed value on mine and all mods are declared.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine went up by £190 with the kit.
They added no premium for the Milltek catback exhaust which i was very happy about 

Mine doesn't look like a TTS as i don't have the rear valance or the 4 exhaust setup so its an S-Line rather than a TTS. The only thing that mimic's a TTS on my car is the Front Grille.

I think insurers get more worried when you start putting on Non-OEM products such as aftermarket stuff.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad your all covered guys; just helping my TT brethren


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Some good advice there from christurbo. I've been on quite a few car boards and it's quite alarming the number of owners who think it's OK to mod cars, sometimes very extensively, without informing the insurers. Their usual response to criticism goes something like.....

" No problem - if I need to claim I'll just return it to stock."

Quite often it just doesn't work like that in the real world, when you're in intensive care while the loss adjuster goes round to the recovery garage to inspect your wreck. :!:


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

maxamus007 said:


> Mine went up by £190 with the kit.
> They added no premium for the Milltek catback exhaust which i was very happy about
> 
> Mine doesn't look like a TTS as i don't have the rear valance or the 4 exhaust setup so its an S-Line rather than a TTS. The only thing that mimic's a TTS on my car is the Front Grille.
> ...


I'm also fitting the bumper and side skirts and have a thought about insurance.

People are commenting about notifying insurance companies about fitting TTS parts, however the new 2011 TFSI TT's have the same parts fitted, surely that's the angle to put forward to insurance companies rather than mentioning the TTS ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

easty said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine went up by £190 with the kit.
> ...


The 2011 TFSI TT does have the TTS front so I would agree with that angle of approach. That arguement wouldn't hold up if they've gone for the full TTS rear valance and quad exhaust clone. It will always be better to have the conversation with insurance company about the changes they've made and thus be insured legitimately than to have an accident and then argue the car only looks like this or that model? It can end up costing you a %age or all of your claim and affect you when attempting to insure a new vehicle.
I got caught out simply forgetting to mention 3 points I'd picked up at renewal time, I just let it roll over when the quote arrived. My MK1 was stolen, during the claim they asked if I had any points, yes I say. Of course they had no record of it. Luckily for me they were resonable about it and said 3 points would've increased my premium by 10% so they would reduce the settlement figure by 10%. I lost £600 but it could've been worse.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow!! Great work fella!!

Just the look I want for my Phantom Black 2.0 TFSI, you're about two years ahead of me/my budget!!!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

easty said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine went up by £190 with the kit.
> ...


I have my stock TTS/RS body parts declared as a full body kit. This was after discussing it with the broker. It's definitely worth over-declaring. I even declared my UK legal pressed number plates.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks very nice and tidy! The only thing I would do is remove the TTS badge from the front bumper (not sure if you've done this already).


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

avyi said:


> It looks very nice and tidy! The only thing I would do is remove the TTS badge from the front bumper (not sure if you've done this already).


The badge on the front says "*STT*". I just reworded the TTS badge.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > It looks very nice and tidy! The only thing I would do is remove the TTS badge from the front bumper (not sure if you've done this already).
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Fair enough. I still love the way it looks!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

avyi said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > avyi said:
> ...


Cheers Fella


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Got to agree, looks great.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers MachineGun  
I notice your in Teesside too. 
I'll have to look out for your car 8)
I've probably seen you about without realising.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep, I've only had the TTS a couple of weeks. Had the 3.2 a couple of years ago but had to get rid because of work - I was everywhere but Teesside and watching the fuel gauge physically move as I squeezed the accelerator was killing me financially. I'm local now, so the Astra deisel is gone and the good times can begin again! 

I'll be looking out for you!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Which area are you in?


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in Thornaby


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not far at all, im in stockton


----------



## dietg (Apr 19, 2012)

I really love the look of your car! it really is beautiful!
If I may ask, where did you get the body kit from? and how much did it cost?

Keep up the good work!

Dieter


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

dietg said:


> I really love the look of your car! it really is beautiful!
> If I may ask, where did you get the body kit from? and how much did it cost?
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> ...


It was all from Lincoln Audi via Tom in the parts dept. He offers discounts on prices and there are significant savings over retail prices.

For the TTS front bumper, grille, fog surrounds, side skirts, rear bumper and valance it cost around £2000.00 plus around £300.00 for painting and fitting.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

maxamus007 said:


> dietg said:
> 
> 
> > I really love the look of your car! it really is beautiful!
> ...


Wow.. I was quoted 1850£ for TTS front bumper/grille/fog surrounds etc + side skirts all painted and fitted! still didnt go for it as I wanted other stuff done first. :/


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The journey continues...
Stay Tuned 8)


----------



## stee (Jun 29, 2012)

was going to have my fule cap done gloss black but body shop said it would flake if i washed it and couldent tell me how long it would last.i think the guy was at it now iv seen the effect it gives the car i wont it done good job m8


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

No pealing or flaking on my petrol cap and i use a jet-wash to wash my car 
As long as you wax it every now and then and don't use acid based cleaning products your safe.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah, you finally going for the 'twin twins' a la TTS???


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

MachineGun said:


> Ah, you finally going for the 'twin twins' a la TTS???


Yep, got some one to make me some custom ends to tie back into the Milltek backbox 8) 
Should be sweet


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> Yep, got some one to make me some custom ends to tie back into the Milltek backbox 8)
> Should be sweet


Love the way you have modded your car Max, can't wait to see this


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice one - let me know when its done and I'll pop round.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayp said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, got some one to make me some custom ends to tie back into the Milltek backbox 8)
> ...


Finally got the go ahead from the insurers so thought why not.
Thanks for teh compliment 



MachineGun said:


> Nice one - let me know when its done and I'll pop round.


Its going in to get done this Saturday so hopefully after that some time.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

looking great,i was toying with what colour to buy. i choose blue but still love the white. the piano black is a great contrast. unique look. def stands out. 
like the stealth look, stormtrooper lol.

so whats next??

g


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grantj77 said:


> so whats next??
> 
> g


Probably privacy glass on the rear


----------

